# PC geht nicht?^



## ray2mi (16. Oktober 2008)

Hallo
habe seit gestern Abend ein sehr großes Problem.
Mein PC rührt sich nicht mehr. Immer wenn ich ihn nun anschalte geht er normal an. Es erscheint kein Signal auf dem Monitor und sonst passiert auch nichts weiter.
Es erscheint ein Piepsignal.
Das sind 3 Töne ein langer und 2 mal kurz ___ _ _
Selbst, wenn ich eine XP CD einlege passiert nichts. Ich weiß auch gade nicht wo das SIgnal herkommt, denn der kleine Lautsprecher ist nicht vorhanden. Ich hatte nun auch schonmal so ziemlich alles ausgebaut und sauber gemacht und dann wieder eingebaut aber so wirklich hat sich da nichts geändert. Was könnte das Problem sein?

Meine technischen daten

400 Watt Netzteil
AMD X2 4600 oder so
M2N E SLI (mit 2x IDE stecker)
MSI 7900 GTO
2GB Speicher
2x Harddrive IDE

bitte helft mir


----------



## Matze (16. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

finde herraus was für ein Mainboard du hast und schau anschließend ins Handbuch oder im Netz in die Fehlertabelle. Dort sollte dann stehen, was welches Piepssignal zu bedeuten hat.


----------



## ray2mi (16. Oktober 2008)

Ach das Handbuch habe ich schon vor Zeiten weggehauen...und wo steht sowas beim netzteil...die Packung und das Zeug dabei ist auf jeden auch in dem Müll gelandet


----------



## Matze (16. Oktober 2008)

Nix Netzteil, Netz = Internet ^^

Hmm, steht nicht auf deinem Board drauf, welches das ist?


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (16. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

am besten gleich nach dem BIOS-Chip auf dem Board suchen und dann bei dem Hersteller die Beep Codes nachschauen.
Schuss ins Blaue: 1x kurz, 2x lang könnte eine Grafikkartenfehler sein. Schau mal nach, ob die richtig sitzt (hast Du irgendwas ein- oder ausgebaut?). Ansonsten mal mit einer anderen probieren.

LG


----------



## Karlzberg (16. Oktober 2008)

Können es auch drei kurze Töne sein? Denn dann ist es wohl recht sicher die Grafikkarte, auf die ich ohnehin am ehesten tippen würde. 

Eine Auflistung mit Pieptönen findest Du übrigens hier:
http://www.its05.de/computerwissen-computerhilfe/pc-technik/bios/bios_fehlermeldung.html

Ansonsten einfach mal nach den Pieptönen googlen


----------



## ray2mi (16. Oktober 2008)

also. ich habe da einmal nachgeschaut

Also ich bin mir da ziemlich sicher was den Takt angeht...und dieser wiederholt sich immerwieder nach eininger Zeit.
was bedeutet dieses AWARD oder AMI Bios und woher weiß ich welche Version ich habe?

bei AWARD BIOS 
1x lang, 2x kurz  	
bis Version 1.6 	EGA Speicherbereichsfehler
ab Version 3.03 	Fehler beim Ansprechen des Tastatur-Controllers.
ab Version 4.5 	Fehler beim Ansprechen der Grafikkarte.

bei AMI BIOS
1x lang, 2x kurz  	Fehler beim Ansprechen der Grafikkarte. (Video-ROM-BIOS defekt)

ist jetzt also meine Graka im Eimer oder wie sieht das ganze aus?


----------



## CSANecromancer (16. Oktober 2008)

ray2mi hat gesagt.:


> ist jetzt also meine Graka im Eimer oder wie sieht das ganze aus?


Ich würde sagen, die Chancen dafür stehen recht gut.


----------



## ray2mi (17. Oktober 2008)

Ja...sehr schön ist das mal wieder.
Ähm kann mir einer sagen ob es bei meinem Board
ASUS m2n e sli 
eine onboard grafikfunktion gibt?


----------



## michaelwengert (17. Oktober 2008)

Schau einfach ob du einen Anschluß für den Monitor am Rechner dran hast, der nicht an der Grafikkarte ist.
Oder gib einfach mal die Bezeichnung des Mainboards bei google ein.


----------

